# What options do we have for stereos?



## YB SLOE (May 1, 2002)

This go around, instead of pumping a bunch of money into the "go-fast" parts, I think I'm going to keep it to wheels/tires, and a nice stereo.

What kind of options are there in the 5 series for a solid stereo? I'm listen to many different types of music, (except rap/hip-hop) but mostly listen to hard rock. 3 things need be present for my new 'system'. It must sound *clean/crisp*, I gotta *feel the bass*, and it's gotta go *loud*.

What options are there, and what kind of price am I looking at?


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

*You gots lots...*

Hi Keith - 
I've done one E39 upgrade and am currently doing another. The first was in my 1999 528i Sport. You can see a website of work I did here:

http://www.jvrconsulting.com/bmwsite/bmwmain.htm

I'm now working on one in my 2002 530i. I'm reusing the front component speakers, amp, and subwoofer driver, but building a new enclosure and using the stock rear woofers for rear fill.

Things to watch out for when selecting speakers is the mounting depth. The a/d/s/ woofers fit perfectly without modification. Others have used MB Quart the same way. Still others have used Focal, Dynaudio, and many other brands with some modification.

Subs are a personal preference. I talked with a guy at a/d/s/ about doubling up, but he suggested I don't need to do that. I found the single 10" 310rs in a .65cf sealed enclosure to be adequate, but this time I'm mounting it in a 1.1cf sealed enclosure on the advice of a/d/s/.

If you have the DSP in your car, more work is required. Visit bmwtips.org for tales of how others have upgraded that system. I ordered my car with the standard sound knowing I was going to replace the amp, speakers, and add a sub. It's far easier to upgrade than the DSP from what I'm told.

Depending on what you select for equipment, and if you do the work yourself, you can expect to spend between $1-2k. Don't let anyone tell you to upgrade the wiring in the car - no need at all. BMW uses twisted pair throughout, 18ga for woofers, smaller for tweeters and midrange - all fine if you're sticking in the 50w/c range for the interior speakers. You'll wire your subs directly using big gauge wire anyway.

Hope this helps. Feel free to e-mail me with questions if you like. I plan on doing another website to document the work I do in my 530i, but not for a number of weeks. I'm still hunting for some parts and doing research.


----------



## AK (Jan 19, 2002)

Check my reply on the "General" board....

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6112


----------

